# Is Georgia ever going to do anything except run its mouth?



## Mako22 (Jun 8, 2015)

When does UGA actually win something important? 1980 was soooooooo long ago! You know I think I actually have more respect for the Gators than I do Georgia.

GO NOLES!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

No No:


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Horns (Jun 8, 2015)

Opinions vary


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2015)

Horns said:


> Opinions vary





Yep, but his is dead ON . .


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 8, 2015)

Is there anything more pathetic than a troll in a grown mans body? Lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Is there anything more pathetic than a troll in a grown mans body? Lol



Consider the source... He is FSU's version of liljoey...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Consider the source... He is FSU's version of liljoey...



yep.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2015)

morning spotandstalkthug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> When does UGA actually win something important? 1980 was soooooooo long ago! You know I think I actually have more respect for the Gators than I do Georgia.
> 
> GO NOLES!!!!



The Dawgs are making a comeback. They finally won a bowl game last year. That was a very important game after Tech put a beat down on them. 



The Dawgs may surprise some people this year. They have arguably the 3rd best RB in college football and half of their coaching staff is from Fsu. 

Who knows they may even knock Missouri off the Sec east throne.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2015)

little too hot for a trot line.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> morning spotandstalkthug.



What a wonderful morning it is.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2015)

Like we care what a Seminole thinks.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> little too hot for a trot line.



When it's this hot you fish for the bottom feeders.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

The Dawgs are for real this year. Just watch & C


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2015)

I just hope a train don't come by where they are playin a game & blow that whistle .....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I just hope a train don't come by where they are playin a game & blow that whistle .....



It sure beats hearing gun shots down in Atlanta where Tech plays!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 8, 2015)

I sure hope we get matched up with the lil indians in a bowl


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 8, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I sure hope we get matched up with the lil indians in a bowl



Why in the world would you be wishing for another whipping?


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah, our student athletes actualy go to class and make decent grades.  Heck some of em even graduate. I know that is a novel idea to the criminoles, but it does happen.

http://www.sicemdawgs.com/2015/05/ncaa-apr-uga-among-sec-top-six-12-sports/


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 8, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> Why in the world would you be wishing for another whipping?



Another whooping like the last time we met?  didn't turn out too good for the garnet and gold


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Yeah, our student athletes actualy go to class and make decent grades.  Heck some of em even graduate. I know that is a novel idea to the criminoles, but it does happen.
> 
> http://www.sicemdawgs.com/2015/05/ncaa-apr-uga-among-sec-top-six-12-sports/



I know for a fact that one was "helped" out. 

We went to the same high school. No way he passed anything at the college level.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 8, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> Why in the world would you be wishing for another whipping?



Haha 6-4-1


----------



## elfiii (Jun 8, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> You know I think I actually have more respect for the Gators than I do Georgia.
> 
> GO NOLES!!!!



Nobody cares.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2015)

Thug troll


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> little too hot for a trot line.



The bite is picking up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Thug troll




THIS!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 8, 2015)

5 star!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> 5 star!!!



Nope, only a 3... Try again Vol!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope, only a 3... Try again Vol!



Are you trying to say you think of me all day?


Is that you......Bruce?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Are you trying to say you think of me all day?
> 
> 
> Is that you......Bruce?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Dang she's a hottie. 






I see after further consideration you trashed the other avy?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope, only a 3... Try again Vol!



Yes but it a Freshman.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 8, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Another whooping like the last time we met?  didn't turn out too good for the garnet and gold



x2 trolling nole troll.  Noles were very quiet until recently...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> x2 trolling nole troll.  Noles were very quiet until recently...



Several of us have been here posting for quite a while. We just got a little louder after taking that title from the SEC. 

Go Noles!


----------



## Resica (Jun 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Nobody cares.



Amen to that. The garbage you've spewed over the years is sad. I'm not talking of sports only.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Oh yes he did......^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dang she's a hottie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> 5 star!!!



Caitlyn is a 5 star.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Caitlyn is a 5 star.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



Woohoo!!! I'm the Gold Medalist!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm about to erase a lot of avatars.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm about to erase a lot of avatars.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2015)

brownceluse said:


>



Just when it was getting good.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 9, 2015)

I was entertained


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm about to erase a lot of avatars.



Is this one acceptable?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I was entertained


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is this one acceptable?



Who did they beat that day?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Who did they beat that day?



Clempson.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello OP...

No!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm about to erase a lot of avatars.



This better?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2015)

3 pages.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> 3 pages.....



and 35 years, 5 months and 8 days.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> 3 pages.....



If the dogs beat Bama; they will win it all this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> If the dogs beat Bama; they will win it all this year.



Not IF!! We will!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> If the dogs beat Bama; they will win it all this year.



Beat Bama, get the big head and get pummeled by Tech.

Off to the Jack Link's Jerky Bowl where they'll lose to Boise St....again.


Nice avy lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not IF!! We will!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 9, 2015)

I just feel bad for my friends who are my age (30). They are die hard uga fans and theyve never seen them win it all. Thats gotta sting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2015)

Belk Bowl...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I just feel bad for my friends who are my age (30). They are die hard uga fans and theyve never seen them win it all. Thats gotta sting.



I bet they feel even more sorry for you being labeled a Vol!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Belk Bowl...



The Jackets get a one off and now ya'll think you're somebody.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Beat Bama, get the big head and get pummeled by Tech.
> 
> Off to the Jack Link's Jerky Bowl where they'll lose to Boise St....again.
> 
> ...



You left off the pooch kick.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The Jackets get a one off and now ya'll think you're somebody.



Come on Elfiii.... Let Quack enjoy his win... Won't happen for another 7 or 8 years..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You left off the pooch kick.





That would make a great meme!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on Elfiii.... Let Quack enjoy his win... Won't happen for another 7 or 8 years..



He's a good boy. He just gets emotionally carried away sometimes and let's his inner child out in public. You know what they say about children. They are to be seen, not heard.



SpotandStalk said:


> That would make a great meme!



It would be true too!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That would make a great meme!



Thug!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet they feel even more sorry for you being labeled a Vol!



No not really. They are actually jealous because Ive seen my team win it all on a color tv before. Something they cant say!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> No not really. They are actually jealous because Ive seen my team win it all on a color tv before. Something they cant say!



1998. Yeah, that's "recent".


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> 1998. Yeah, that's "recent".



You just proved our point..18 years between ugas and ut's. Yes ours isnt the most recent sec one but atleast its not what 35 hahahahahahaha!!!! 18!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 9, 2015)

Personally I think any NCs in the bcs era up till now are recent.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> No not really. They are actually jealous because Ive seen my team win it all on a color tv before. Something they cant say!





toyota4x4h said:


> You just proved our point..18 years between ugas and ut's. Yes ours isnt the most recent sec one but atleast its not what 35 hahahahahahaha!!!! 18!



So you were 12 when you saw them win it on TV?? 

And there is not ONE UGA fan that is jealous of anything the Vols have done... PERIOD!

We think of the Vols as that little speck on chicken poop..

And THAT, you can take to the bank!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey..35 years. Thats all that needs to be said. Nothing you guys can say as a comeback to that!

35 YEARSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 9, 2015)

I bet theres only a handful of ppl on this board that was actually alive or remember when uga played for it last hahaha!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The Jackets get a one off and now ya'll think you're somebody.




Belk Bowl . . 




Browning Slayer said:


> Come on Elfiii.... Let Quack enjoy his win... Won't happen for another 7 or 8 years..




I got nuttin . . 




elfiii said:


> He's a good boy. He just gets emotionally carried away sometimes and let's his inner child out in public. You know what they say about children. They are to be seen, not heard.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be true too!





Likker make Quack bullet proof and 10' tall..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Likker make Quack bullet proof and 10' tall..


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I bet theres only a handful of ppl on this board that was actually alive or remember when uga played for it last hahaha!



Last time I checked, we got the same number off them that UT has in the last 55 years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey..35 years. Thats all that needs to be said. Nothing you guys can say as a comeback to that!
> 
> 35 YEARSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Oh there's a better comeback.... 

Like...

A Vol talking Smack and stirring the pot... You can be relevant when your team actually does something on the field besides loose!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 9, 2015)

I thought we were talking bout national championships here? Again 35 YEARS! That's crazy to think about how long it's been!


----------



## riprap (Jun 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> No not really. They are actually jealous because Ive seen my team win it all on a color tv before. Something they cant say!



 You've seen your team lose to the Dawgs plenty of times then.  The vols and fsu have lost their last meetings to the sorry  Dawgs.  That must be pretty embarrassing to get beat by such an inferior team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2015)

riprap said:


> That must be pretty embarrassing to get beat by such an inferior team.



Losing Over and over again...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2015)

riprap said:


> You've seen your team lose to the Dawgs plenty of times then.  The vols and fsu have lost their last meetings to the sorry  Dawgs.  That must be pretty embarrassing to get beat by such an inferior team.



Yep that was the beginning of the decline. Congrats on beating FSU in the last meeting. 

Pretty sad that's all you can hang your hat on for the last, what, 12 years?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh there's a better comeback....
> 
> Like...
> 
> A Vol talking Smack and stirring the pot... You can be relevant when your team actually does something on the field besides loose!





"lose..."


----------



## riprap (Jun 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep that was the beginning of the decline. Congrats on beating FSU in the last meeting.
> 
> Pretty sad that's all you can hang your hat on for the last, what, 12 years?



JW...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "lose..."





Him and doenightmare probably use the same dictionary!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2015)

riprap said:


> JW...



1980....Led by a 3 headed wife beater


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> 1980....Led by a 3 headed wife beater



Ouch! :


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 9, 2015)

riprap said:


> JW...



That's Heisman trophy winner and National CHAMPION JW to you. Of course as a Dawg fan, I don't really expect you to know those two terms too well.

35 years


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 10, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey..35 years. Thats all that needs to be said. Nothing you guys can say as a comeback to that!
> 
> 35 YEARSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



tennessee won't win another one for at least another 35 years...this we ALL know to be true.  That's gotta sting.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Likker make Quack bullet proof and 10' tall..



He a solid nekkid twista thug too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 10, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> tennessee won't win another one for at least another 35 years...this we ALL know to be true.  That's gotta sting.



Do you have proof or anything to back up uga will? They continually dissapoint yall on this board. Any reason that will change? Or is this "the year"..maybe next year is.


----------



## riprap (Jun 10, 2015)

You would think 1980 happened last year the way all our rivals talk about it. Even if that's the last one we ever get, it's good to leave such a lasting impression. A popular team with a great player who has done great things on and off the field.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 10, 2015)

Actually I just laugh at the fact that 1980 was so long ago yet yall seem to believe that uga is a powerhouse hahaha!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> a great player who has done great things on and off the field.



I'll give you on the field but pure thug off the field.


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 10, 2015)

we win a lot of games.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 10, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Do you have proof or anything to back up uga will? They continually dissapoint yall on this board. Any reason that will change? Or is this "the year"..maybe next year is.



Nothing to back it up, just confident that we will win another before the vols.  

WTBS I expect the UGA UT game to come down to the wire again this year.  And no matter the outcome, IT'S GREAT TO BE A GEORGIA BULLDAWG


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Do you have proof or anything to back up uga will? They continually dissapoint yall on this board. Any reason that will change? Or is this "the year"..maybe next year is.



This is their year according to Browning Slayer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll give you on the field but pure thug off the field.



And that sir is total Bull and you know it.


----------



## riprap (Jun 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> And that sir is total Bull and you know it.



He mad cause his thug is thug 24/7 on and off the field. A thug is someone who comes out of the tunnel dressed out to play when he's suspended.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> And that sir is total Bull and you know it.



So a man who holds a gun to his wife's head a "handful of times", threatens her with knives, then chokes her out while holding a knife to her throat isn't a thug???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> He mad cause his thug is thug 24/7 on and off the field. A thug is someone who comes out of the tunnel dressed out to play when he's suspended.



So it's OK to be a thug, just not 24/7?


----------



## maker4life (Jun 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So it's OK to be a thug, just not 24/7?



I really don't think Hershel is s thug. Wife beating piece of garbage, yes.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So a man who holds a gun to his wife's head a "handful of times", threatens her with knives, then chokes her out while holding a knife to her throat isn't a thug???



The guy had mental illness, he had one episode, we know of, where his violence came out. He did not get arrested for Pot, he did not get kicked off a team for stealing in fact don't think he ever beat his wife. He is 55 years old now and has not only struggled with the SP problem but has openly discussed it and sought treatment for it. You are calling him a thug because you can not stand anybody other than your Seminoles to get any credit for anything. I was attending FSU games when they played on Friday night in front of 15,000 people and coach Murdra sit in the press box. I actually pulled for them up until about a year ago and don't think you will find any post of mine calling them thugs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2015)

bunch of thugs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The guy had mental illness, he had one episode, we know of, where his violence came out. He did not get arrested for Pot, he did not get kicked off a team for stealing in fact don't think he ever beat his wife. He is 55 years old now and has not only struggled with the SP problem but has openly discussed it and sought treatment for it. You are calling him a thug because you can not stand anybody other than your Seminoles to get any credit for anything. I was attending FSU games when they played on Friday night in front of 15,000 people and coach Murdra sit in the press box. I actually pulled for them up until about a year ago and don't think you will find any post of mine calling them thugs.




This was not a one time thing. He pulled a gun on his wife a "handful of times", threatened her with knives and choked her while holding a knife to her throat on another.



Most people who do things like this are mentally ill. It's just weird to me how people take up for HW but trash JW.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> This is their year according to Browning Slayer.



Pfftttt.... Didn't you mean to say according to Toyota4x4, this is the year the Vols come back into relevance???

Then they lose to UGA and Bama... Then to Vandy... Then, it's cause we have freshman... Next year we'll be back...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> That's Heisman trophy winner and National CHAMPION JW to you. Of course as a Dawg fan, I don't really expect you to know those two terms too well.
> 
> 35 years




Ummm.... If I'm not mistaken.. Herschel won the heisman and a National Title.. Not to mention he is arguably the best running back to tote the rock. Him and JW aren't even in the same league!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfftttt.... Didn't you mean to say according to Toyota4x4, this is the year the Vols come back into relevance???
> 
> Then they lose to UGA and Bama... Then to Vandy... Then, it's cause we have freshman... Next year we'll be back...



We wont lose to vandy. I said we will surpise ppl this year. Also the winner of the uga game will be the east winner. I believe we get the dawgs this year..came too close the last 2 and we finally have some depth and experience. We shall see though they are kids after all. 

But yes this is "ugas year"..well pre sept talk it is. Then come october its "oh well I shoulda know thats uga for ya"..then around end of nov its usually " win this and we are in playoffs and would win it all"


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 11, 2015)

To all non uga fans do I have the usual yearly uga fan talk nailed down to a tee or what?


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ummm.... If I'm not mistaken.. Herschel won the heisman and a National Title.. Not to mention he is arguably the best running back to tote the rock. Him and JW aren't even in the same league!



Ummm  yeah, 35 years ago    Was riprap even alive then?   Get back with us when a UGA player actually has done something relevant in the last few years.    As far as the best RB to "tote the rock" you guys have said that about Gurley and now Chubb too LOL!    make up your mind already!  

And you are certainly right, HW and JW are not in the same league.  Hershel is a knife pulling, wife choking thug.  JW stole a pack of crablegs, fired a bb gun and yelled some obscenities in a lunch room     Not in the same league at all.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> . It's just weird to me how people take up for HW but trash JW.



Hypocrisy at its finest


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 11, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Hypocrisy at its finest



Cause dat their boi! Never trash the sacred cow! Without him they STILL would be waiting on a NC and saying maybe this is the year! lol
Imo Bo Jackson was a much better rb.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 11, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> And you are certainly right, HW and JW are not in the same league.  Hershel was a hard working, ball toting, tackle breaking beast.  JW stole a pack of crablegs and practically robbed a burger king, fired a bb gun at his roommate causing thousands of dollars of damage, yelled some obscenities in a lunch room, raped a woman and lied about it, and sold hundreds of autographs and lied about it.     Not in the same league at all.



Fixed it for you


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Cause dat their boi! Never trash the sacred cow! Without him they STILL would be waiting on a NC and saying maybe this is the year! lol
> Imo Bo Jackson was a much better rb.



We all know about your opinion's... 

Your a Vol... Anyone that would cheer for them is already the dullest knife in the drawer... 

If you don't believe me.. Just go to Google Images and type in Vol Fans and just scroll through the images.. 

And that's not an opinion... It's a FACT!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 11, 2015)

Woodsman, you are the king.


Only person I know that can post one time and have 5+ pages of drivel.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Woodsman, you are the king.
> 
> 
> Only person I know that can post one time and have 5+ pages of drivel.



Its simply the liljoey effect. Spew dog poo, run away and hide, and the hillbillies and thugs show up dancing in the street.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Its simply the liljoey effect. Spew dog poo, run away and hide, and the hillbillies and thugs show up dancing in the street.



Well said!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 11, 2015)

Bo was the better athlete clearly..and thats not just my opinion its almost the whole sports worlds. Bo averaged mor ypc. Bo was faster. Bo was prolly stronger but I havnt seen the stats on that. Either of them were beast but Just watching film Bo was the bigger beast ont he field.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Bo was the better athlete clearly..and thats not just my opinion its almost the whole sports worlds. Bo averaged mor ypc. Bo was faster. Bo was prolly stronger but I havnt seen the stats on that. Either of them were beast but Just watching film Bo was the bigger beast ont he field.





Troll along... Here are some comparison's.. 

http://www.secsportsfan.com/herschel-walker-vs-bo-jackson.html


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This was not a one time thing. He pulled a gun on his wife a "handful of times", threatened her with knives and choked her while holding a knife to her throat on another.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who do things like this are mentally ill. It's just weird to me how people take up for HW but trash JW.



I take up for HD because it is the right thing to do. You have the same right with JW.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I take up for HD because it is the right thing to do. You have the same right with JW.



They are just trolling... 

Herschel didn't do anything wrong while in school. JW was a Thug before he even became the starter.. And JW still has a LONG time to go...


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 11, 2015)

Ba ha ha ha ha.    Facts are considered trolling around here now 

You guys support a knife and gun yielding, wife choking thug because he has been the only hope yall have had at winning anything of relevance in 35 years    but yet you dog on JW who has not done anything NEAR that bad and call him a thug.

Dwag fans hypocrisy knows no bounds.    

Good luck this year Dwags!   I see yall finishing about 8-4 and in another meaningless Bowl again 

Belk Bowl


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Troll along... Here are some comparison's..
> 
> http://www.secsportsfan.com/herschel-walker-vs-bo-jackson.html



So your going to post a write up clearly made by a uga fanatic..like yourself..and want us to believe thats the consensus thought from the rest of the sports world? Ok then. I expected better from you Slayer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> So your going to post a write up clearly made by a uga fanatic..like yourself..and want us to believe thats the consensus thought from the rest of the sports world? Ok then. I expected better from you Slayer



Oh I'm sorry... You didn't like the stats? 

Try these... I know the only place you frequent is here but try using google or Yahoo.. 

http://www.thetoptens.com/greatest-college-running-backs/

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ing-backs-in-college-football-history/page/49

And they had Bo at 6..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 11, 2015)

Its ok Slayer..some ppl like Obama too.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 11, 2015)

I've lurked here long enough to know to avoid Woodsman, no matter the forum.  And y'all have been here longer than I have.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its ok Slayer..some ppl like Obama too.



Just like a typical vol... Proven wrong and you try and change the subject... Why am I not surprised... 

VOLs and their fans = Gutter sludge....


----------



## elfiii (Jun 11, 2015)

This just in, Jameis Winston still a thug. Tennessee Vols still irrelevant, immaterial and inconsequential.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 11, 2015)

I saw a guy at the bank just now sporting his 1980 national champ tshirt. Not kidding. Sad part is guy wasn't old enough to have seen it in person. Sad part is yall Uga fans still think yall are great lol.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I saw a guy at the bank just now sporting his 1980 national champ tshirt. Not kidding. Sad part is guy wasn't old enough to have seen it in person. Yall UGA fans still know yall are great lol.



Fixed it


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 11, 2015)

Asked my Dawg if he would rather be a vol, a nole, a gator, a buckeye, or a dead Dawg...here was his reaction.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 11, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Asked my Dawg if he would rather be a vol, a nole, a gator, a buckeye, or a dead Dawg...here was his reaction.



Smart Dog. Very smart.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I saw a guy at the bank just now sporting his 1980 national champ tshirt. Not kidding. Sad part is guy wasn't old enough to have seen it in person. Sad part is yall Uga fans still think yall are great lol.



I passed by a prison today and everybody had orange on.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its ok Slayer..some ppl like Obama too.



yep. the overwhelming numbers of ebt,wic, and welfare receiptients in Tennessee love him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I saw a guy at the bank just now sporting his 1980 national champ tshirt. Not kidding. Sad part is guy wasn't old enough to have seen it in person. Sad part is yall Uga fans still think yall are great lol.



For every one that thinks we are so great, you will find a 1000 of us that are very disappointed with their performance. At least they would not think they were great if they had only two winning seasons in 7 years. More than I can say for some.


----------



## flowingwell (Jun 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I saw a guy at the bank just now sporting his 1980 national champ tshirt. Not kidding. Sad part is guy wasn't old enough to have seen it in person. Sad part is yall Uga fans still think yall are great lol.



Ouch, the 1980 jokes really hurt!  It must be like having Lane Kiffen come to your school and pretend he will make you matter again only to leave you high and dry in the middle of the night to go to a Pac 12 team that is on probation and then returning to your biggest rival as a coordinator to continue making sure you never beat them again.  Maybe UT will be relevant again this year,  the odds must be in their favor after a decade of being a joke.    they can't suck forever can they?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 11, 2015)

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 136 
User Name Posts 
SpotandStalk  25 
Browning Slayer  22 
toyota4x4h  16 
Matthew6  12 
elfiii  8 
bulldawgborn  7 
KyDawg  7 
kmckinnie  5 
chocolate dog  5 
riprap  4 
Hooked On Quack  4 
brownceluse  2 
bruiserbuckgrower  2 
rhbama3  2 
fish hawk  1 
flowingwell  1 
greene_dawg  1 
westcobbdog  1 
maker4life  1 
Horns  1 
Marlin_444  1 
SouthPaw Draw  1 
bearpugh  1 
groundhawg  1 
Woodsman69  1 
Lurker  1 
Resica  1 
AccUbonD  1 
Silver Britches  1 
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 136
> User Name Posts
> SpotandStalk  25
> ...



I win!


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 11, 2015)

Whooooooooooooooooooo forgot I set this line out! Got too many on the hook here to get em all in the cooler.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 11, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> And you are certainly right, HW and JW are not in the same league.  Hershel is a knife pulling, wife choking thug.  JW stole a pack of crablegs, fired a bb gun and yelled some obscenities in a lunch room     Not in the same league at all.



WHAM!!!! Way to lay the smack down, I split my side laughing too hard after reading this.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> WHAM!!!! Way to lay the smack down, I split my side laughing too hard after reading this.



59-20


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I saw a guy at the bank just now sporting his 1980 national champ tshirt. Not kidding. Sad part is guy wasn't old enough to have seen it in person. Sad part is yall Uga fans still think yall are great lol.



Bank??? I thought Vols used check cashing places... You know... The kind of place where you can buy car insurance and send Western Union stuff..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> Whooooooooooooooooooo forgot I set this line out! Got too many on the hook here to get em all in the cooler.




What can I say... It's baseball season in the Sports Forum...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I passed by a prison today and everybody had orange on.



I passed a road crew this morning, they were all wearing Orange and picking up trash...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 12, 2015)

This is my last post in this thread! I dont want to be first on that list of his lol.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I passed a road crew this morning, they were all wearing Orange and picking up trash...



Trash truck just went by......They was all wearing orange.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Trash truck just went by......They was all wearing orange.



good OJT for being a vol fan.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 12, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Trash truck just went by......They was all wearing orange.



Man that is some kind of bream in your avatar and caught on a fly too. I always heard that flys caught bigger bream. So as not to get off topic: Yeah the Dogs talk but never produce on the field!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> Man that is some kind of bream in your avatar and caught on a fly too. I always heard that flys caught bigger bream. So as not to get off topic: Yeah the Dogs talk but never produce on the field!



how do you feel about your team getting destroyed 59-20 in the play off.Never really got your take on that one. . You are just  a trolll drive by reminiscent of lil joey. You drive by, spew poo and disappear and try to garner accolades off the comments of regular posters. Please add some depth to your commentary. Dont take much to stir up the pound.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jun 12, 2015)

Hmmm


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> how do you feel about your team getting destroyed 59-20 in the play off.Never really got your take on that one. . You are just  a trolll drive by reminiscent of lil joey. You drive by, spew poo and disappear and try to garner accolades off the comments of regular posters. Please add some depth to your commentary. Dont take much to stir up the pound.



I think that FSU was over rated, played an easy schedule, barely scraped by on several wins and got exposed by a far superior Oregon team. BTW who is this lil Joe? I have been posting here for 8 years now and don't have a clue who he is. You seem to post a lot about JW and thugs, whats with that?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I just feel bad for my friends who are my age (30). They are die hard uga fans and theyve never seen them win it all. Thats gotta sting.



I just feel bad for your friends...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 12, 2015)

This thread is a prime example of what this forum as turned into. What a waste.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> how do you feel about your team getting destroyed 59-20 in the play off.Never really got your take on that one. . You are just  a trolll drive by reminiscent of lil joey. You drive by, spew poo and disappear and try to garner accolades off the comments of regular posters. Please add some depth to your commentary. Dont take much to stir up the pound.






"spew poo.."


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 13, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> I always heard that flys caught bigger bream.



It's true.........flyrod gets the big ones.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 13, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> This thread is a prime example of what this forum as turned into. What a waste.



I started this thread after reading post after post on here about how FSU sucks, JW is a thug, etc. So I wanted the Dawgs on here to back up their trash talk, nothing wrong with that. BTW this forum has always had threads like this (and not all started by me) so to say it has changed just ain't true.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I saw a guy at the bank just now sporting his 1980 national champ tshirt. Not kidding. Sad part is guy wasn't old enough to have seen it in person. Sad part is yall Uga fans still think yall are great lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



lol.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Ba ha ha ha ha.    Facts are considered trolling around here now
> 
> You guys support a knife and gun yielding, wife choking thug because he has been the only hope yall have had at winning anything of relevance in 35 years    but yet you dog on JW who has not done anything NEAR that bad and call him a thug.
> 
> ...



Hey Choco, you think JW is a good person?  You defending his actions?  And as far as relevance goes, now that your Heisman winner is gone, it will be a long time before the Noles are competitive.  Do you support JW's actions.  please try and answer truthfully, I know that's hard being a Nole fan and all.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm sure all these criminole fans would love the chance to let jameis date their daughter.  Just dbe sure not to take her word for it when she says he got a little pushy


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow, this thread still running?

This is a classic example of summertime fodder. Pig trails every direction with everyone getting jabs at the team they hate the most.

Now that I've posted, I'm sure OSU is about to get ripped on!!!

I really posted in this thread just to say I was here as well!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Wow, this thread still running?
> 
> This is a classic example of summertime fodder. Pig trails every direction with everyone getting jabs at the team they hate the most.
> 
> ...



Ohio State sucks!!!

Urban Meyer is a sorry excuse for a man and will do anything to win a football game! He has sold his soul to the devil and I hope he has another heart attack! 

Feel better Snook, now that your team was represented?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ohio State sucks!!!
> 
> Urban Meyer is a sorry excuse for a man and will do anything to win a football game! He has sold his soul to the devil and I hope he has another heart attack!
> 
> Feel better Snook, now that your team was represented?



Yep, that's how you do it!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Now that's funny!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ohio State sucks!!!
> 
> Urban Meyer is a sorry excuse for a man and will do anything to win a football game! He has sold his soul to the devil and I hope he has another heart attack!
> 
> Feel better Snook, now that your team was represented?



The OSU fan base is almost as bad as the criminoles too. Snook comes on here spreading his hate for the sec all the time. I hate to call him a full blown thug just yet. More of a thugette I guess. I just hope he changes; but he does live in Florida; seems all hope may be lost.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> The OSU fan base is almost as bad as the criminoles too. Snook comes on here spreading his hate for the sec all the time. I hate to call him a full blown thug just yet. More of a thugette I guess. I just hope he changes; but he does live in Florida; seems all hope may be lost.



Cmoooooon MAAAANNNNN??? we are nothing like criminole fans!!!!!

OSU fans are about as good as it gets!!!!

Now Bama fans? They are alien life forms that cant be understood!!!!


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 24, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Hey Choco, you think JW is a good person?  You defending his actions?  And as far as relevance goes, now that your Heisman winner is gone, it will be a long time before the Noles are competitive.  Do you support JW's actions.  please try and answer truthfully, I know that's hard being a Nole fan and all.



What does anything I said have to do with my feelings about JW?

I have never once given my opinion here of JW. I have never once "defended his actions".   I dont even know the guy so I really dont know what kind of person he is.     I dont think he is a rapist and I think he made some dumb, childish decisions if thats what you are looking for though.

All Im doing is calling out Dwag fans for being HYPOCRITES!   You DO know what that is right? Or do I need to google it for you?   You guys worship a knife yielding, wife choking THUG yet you want to call out JW all the time.    Dwag fans hypocrisy knows no bounds. 

As far as FSU, being relevant and competitive after JW is gone, Im willing to bet money on it that FSU wins another title before the Dwags do.    Put your money where your mouth is or shut up already 

Its so funny a Dwag fan brought up being relevant though. 


1980 


That is as truthfully as I can answer you.

Good day


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok I'll bet that the FSU seminoles will not win another NC before the DWAGS. 

You skeered?  


I don't worship Herschel Walker and if he was playing football now and did the things JW did, yep I'd call him out.  You must not read many of my posts, I don't care who the thug plays for, I'll call em out.  You just mad that your team had a thug as a QB in the last 5 yrs.  And you knoiw what, the FSU fans sure have been quiet til a couple yrs ago.  And just give em a few more yrs and they will shut up again. 

I actually liked FSU when Bowden coached, but not so much now. Maybe now that JW is gone FSU can get away from his awful stench. 

BTW I really don't know who the DWAGS are, so that's a bet I'll win.  No such team, but maybe I should google that for you. 
And please find a post where I have defended Herschel Walker's actions, I agree there are some UGA fans on here that would support JW if he played the DAWGS.  We see a couple post here EVERY SINGLE THREAD, and I bet you one or both will comment on this post.  But if you think about it, Choco, trying to point out other folks faults is like you trying to hide yours.  
So don't be skeered( yea I misspelled it on purpose) and say how you feel about JW?  Do you think he deserves all the criticism?  Did he bring it on himself?  Please don't be scared and say how you feel.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 24, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Ok I'll bet that the FSU seminoles will not win another NC before the DWAGS.
> 
> You skeered?



WOW! Thats bolder than slayer claiming uga will win it all this season. Again what have you been watching the last 35yrs that makes yall thing uga is relevant in the nc picture? At least fsu has been there in 35 years..multiple times actually. Next is it gonna be uga will win one before bama wins again? 
I seriously smh when I read yalls comments. Gotta give it yall though yall are COMMITTED to the cause.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> WOW! Thats bolder than slayer claiming uga will win it all this season. Again what have you been watching the last 35yrs that makes yall thing uga is relevant in the nc picture? At least fsu has been there in 35 years..multiple times actually. Next is it gonna be uga will win one before bama wins again?
> I seriously smh when I read yalls comments. Gotta give it yall though yall are COMMITTED to the cause.



Well because there is no team called the DWAGS, I know you thought it was spelled right, being a Vol fan and all, so you see, it ain't really a bold bet.  There is no team called the dwags.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 24, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Well because there is no team called the DWAGS, I know you thought it was spelled right, being a Vol fan and all, so you see, it ain't really a bold bet.  There is no team called the dwags.



As I said. Dont act like this is new here.   Maybe you need to tell that to UGA students  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=706366&highlight=dwag


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

And it was dumb then and is now.  That all you got choco.  Kinda like this, if I see something that is dumb and I use that same saying, then what does that make me sound like.

And btw, yep i do give others crap on other forums, so please  please tell me what that has to do with you being so hiney hurt.  what else you got?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 24, 2015)

Boys, is this how gentlemen act about there teams . Let's show some sportsmanship on this matter .


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

No just Seminole fans


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> As I said. Dont act like this is new here.   Maybe you need to tell that to UGA students
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=706366&highlight=dwag




dannng choco you look good in red holding up that sign.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Boys, is this how gentlemen act about there teams . Let's show some sportsmanship on this matter .



I'll be the first to admit that I can get downright belligerent about the Dawgs, but I have never claimed to be a gentleman.  And every time I thought we had a thug playing, I called it for that.  There are quite a few players I am thankful chose to commit to other teams.


----------

